# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Devoção ou Obrigação ? - Eis a questão

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Está agora a fazer uma ano e 6 mêses que lançei este forum de discussão sobre o tema exclusivo da aquariofilia marinha.

Certo que tudo começou de um hobby e minha paixão pelo aquarismo, longe de mim pensar nesse dia, que ao lançar um local onde postasse minhas duvidas, viesse a ser um local onde eu responder as duvidas dos outros.

É certo que muitos são os que têm contribuido com suas opiniões, em respostas as questões dos nossos membros, no entanto algo de desgradavel se começa a colocar a mim, e penso que á maioria dos responsáveis dos forums que conheço.

Observo que os membros ao colocarem uma questão não entendem que quem está por tráz nem sempre lhes consiga responder, ou pelo menos não lhes consiga dar uma resposta exacta e concreta. O meu receio, e que por vezes observo em alguns forums, é o perigo de todos os membros estarem a espera da resposta do senhor (x). Curiosamente com pretenciosismo ou não, é com extrema dificuldade que essa pessoa se consegue alhear de titulos que lhe são atribuidos pelos membros, como: Sabe-tudo, Sabichão, Etc.....

Obviamente que isto toca com o ego das pessoas e mentes mais "frageis" poderão começar a sentir estes apupos, intreferindo assim com a própria presonalidade do individo. 

Estou em vários forums porque gosto. Estou em vários forums, porque sinto prazer em aprender este hobby. Procuro escutar várias opiniões, gosto de discutir ideias contrárias. Aproveito ideias e experiencia de todos.

Tal como me sinto desconfortável, em me sentir na obrigação de responder, tambem os membros deveriam ter uma maior consciência de que o que fazemos é por gozo, satisfação pessoal e nego-me á obrigação.
Curiosamente no final de horas e horas dispendidas em frente a um computador ainda somos por vezes compreendidos como uns narcisistas propôtentes.

É duro sentir isso, quando meu maior prazer seria mesmo falar o menos possivel e escutar o mais possivel.

Como dizia um profesor meu no primeiro dia de aulas do liceu: 
Antes demais quero-vos pedir perdão pelas asneiras que aqui vou dizer ao longo do ano. Mas tambem é natural, pois sou o que mais vai aqui falar certamente.

Não sei se isto é materia de jornal, artigo ou desabafo, mas certamente é um ponto de partida para todos meditar-mos no que andamos todos nos forums a fazer.

----------


## João Magano

É sobretudo devoção ... que por vezes tem momentos de obrigação  :HaEbouriffe: .

Com o crescimento do forum, não só em numero de inscritos mas principalmente o incremento de logins diarios e de posts, julgo que haverá uma tendencia para que o forum se "auto-alimente", uns membros vão colocando questões outros respondendo, e se renove, novas questões aparecem, velhas questões se repetem, mas com novos intervenientes.

Com mais alguns ajudantes os momentos de obrigação tenderão a diminuir, ou não  :SbOk3: .

----------


## Manuel Faria

Bom dia Júlio
como sabes, sou muito "fresco" neste extraordinário Fórum que tu creaste com toda a tua entrega e saber não te importando em pensar se esse saber seria muito ou pouco. Penso que a tua intenção foi apenas ajudar e ao mesmo tempo aprender e partilhar com outros interessados. Pelo que tenho visto e lido neste tempo que aqui estou, penso que isso foi plenamente conseguido não apenas pela tua total entrega, mas também porque conseguiste que os outros membros se empenhassem em saber cada vez mais e partilhar eles mesmos com todos os outros. Arranjaste um intercambio e uma cadeia de conhecimentos que só por si já vale a existencia deste Forum.
Por isso penso que nunca deve ser uma obrigação mas sim uma paixão por aquilo que gostamos. Ao mesmo tempo penso tambem que nenhum membro tem o direito de pensar que seria uma obrigação da tua parte teres que responder a todos os comentários. Comleto o que o teu professor dizia com a frase do filósofo que dizia: só sei, que quanto mais sei, só sei que nada sei. Este Forum é precisamente isso portanto obrigado pela tua dedicação.
um abraço
M. Faria

----------


## João Castelo

Boa tarde Julio,

Já aprendi mais neste forum em cerca de um mes de intervenção do que no resto da minha vida sobre o mesmo assunto, ou seja, aquarofilia.

Como eu , existirão certamente muitos milhares de pessoas pois só membros já ultrapassam 1500.

Verifiquei uma relação saudável de proximidade entre os que necessitam de ajuda e os que podem ajudar, os que sabem com os que querem aprender, pois é sabido ,  que quem quer aprender , amanhâ ensinará de alguma forma quem o tem ensinado.

Não encaro assim o espirito do Sabe Tudo ou do sabichão.

Encaro, de forma saudável, que quem sabe se pronuncie de forma mais consistente sobre quem ainda não aprendeu.

Não vejo qualquer mal nisso. 

Não estou ainda há vontade para discutir assuntos de aquarofilia com membros que já me demostraram capacidades de conhecimento muito acima da média. Tudo farei para um dia lhes mostrar que tudo valeu a pena.( se é que hoje alguem duvida se vale a pena ).

Quem se iniciar neste forum e assim não entender, pela minha parte lamento.

E também eu sou um iniciante.

Tenho um agradecimento a dar a todos os membros deste forum mas especialmente a ti.

Existem outros membros que gostaria de destacar o seu empenho, mas injustamente não quero referenciar pois não é neste momento o meu propósito.

Gostaria um dia de te conhecer pessoalmente a até lá disponibilizo-me totalmente para qualquer ajuda que eventualmente te possa dar.

Adoro cada vez mais este passatempo.

Obrigado,

JC :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Ok
Após meditar, voto na devoção...
Mas é verdade que nem todos os dias o "sol" brilha;também há dias em que a chuva cai...
 :Pracima:  
Carlos Gião

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
É mais que óbvio que se trata de Devoção. Só com este sentimento se consegue fazer o que o Júlio faz. Dispender de horas diáriamente com o fórum, aturar algumas madurezas que por vezes surgem, etc. Pessoalmente, neste fórum, penso já ter dado algum contributo. Com toda a certeza, já fui ajudado e aconselhado. Apesar de não ser própriamente um iniciante em aquáriofilia, ( desde os 9 anos e há cerca de 17 nos salgados ), temos sempre muito a aprender com a experiência dos outros membros. Aprendemos sempre até morrer. Se não fosse a devoção de certas pessoas como o Júlio, neste e noutros fórums, não haveria a partilha de conhecimentos que existe entre nós. Obrigação é de carrasco. É obrigado a matar porque lhe pagam para isso.
Obrigado Júlio pela tua Devoção. Obrigado membros pelo fosso contributo.
Abração a todos,
Paulo

----------


## Nuno Martins

Ó Júlio pá continua a divertir-te  :KnTrinquer:  e não ligues a velhos do restelo e a meninos da mamã com a mania da perseguição, este forum como muitos outros é um ponto de encontro de pessoas com interesses em comum, que tem necessidade da participação de todos para existir mas tambem precisa de alguns membros mais "dedicados" para poder crescer e evoluir. Desde que haja civismo e orgulho de sermos portugueses (e pararmos de dizer que no estranjeiro é que é bom) iremos sempre navegar por caminhos nunca antes navegados ou qualquer coisa do género :KnSourire28:

----------


## Nuno Ramires

Boa noite Júlio

Está claro que tem que ser uma devoção muito grande para manter este forum como ele está.
Obrigação tenho eu e de certeza mais alguém é para dizer OBRIGADÃO...

Nunca tinha visto nada sobre aquários até ao dia em que esbarrei neste forum. E pronto, foi o suficiente para ficar contaminado por este pequeno mundo que podemos por em casa.

Entretanto fui reparando que este forum estava transformado numa grande sala de convívio e, quando havia uma dúvida facilmente se conseguia conversar e encontrar pontos de vista muito variados. 

Por isso, e apesar de saber o trabalho que dá manter um forum, com estas dimensões (cada vez são mais membros), penso que podes pensar conseguiste passar essa devoçao para todos nós.

Um abraço 
Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Acho que é as 2 coisas  :Smile:  Devoção por amor ao Hobby e o sentir-se na Obrigação de ajudar os outros , que na maioria dos casos sempre que podem/poderem tambem nos ajudam/ajudarão! 

Acho que toda a equipa que dirige este forum representa muito bem esse espirito, bem como a esmagadora maioria dos membros (ovelhas negras há sempre em todo o lado)

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> meditar-mos no que andamos todos nos forums a fazer.


Isto e o que a minha esposa me pergunta frequentemente depois de mais de 9.000 posts e ser membro de uma duzia de forums de aquariofilia  :JmdEffraye:  

Eu gosto de aprender e compartilhar minhas experiencias com outros e sinto uma obrigacao de ajudar como ja foi ajudado, mas sobretudo e a devoção ao hobby que me leva a continuar.

----------


## Nuno Martins

Boas Gil
Nem mais :Pracima:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Acho que passa mesmo pelas Duas. Devoção e Obrigação.

Gostaria tambem de adicionar mais uma que "será" o aproximar da *Maluqueira* que por vezes nos atinge gastando o plafond do mes em Mais BICHOS para o Aquario

abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O membro comum tem a grande vantagem de poder escolher não responder por obrigação, até porque na realidade não a tem.

Já um moderador/colaborador/administrador/etc.. têm também essa obrigação - a de responder mesmo quando não lhe apetece.

Julgo que quando se trata de temas novos, todos temos o prazer de responder, agora quando um tema já foi debatido e existem até mais que um tópico sobre o assunto à distancia de um "pesquisar" mas mesmo assim o membro coloca novo tópico, aí começa a tornar-se obrigação (para os que têm responsabilidades no forum) e chatice (para os restantes membros).

Digo eu... :SbSourire2:

----------

